# Question about a 75 gallon tank



## Broden21 (Oct 5, 2010)

I found a 75 gallon corner tank on CL with a stand for 75 bucks. its not coming with any lid or filters. i cant seem to find anywhere to find lids for it. also what is bet for a filter for it? never had a tank over 20 gallons before. can anyone help me out?


this is the guys add.
This is a used "Second Nature" 75 gallon corner fish tank with the wooden stand. The tank measures 31 1/2" across the front, 12" on either side and 34 1/2" on both back sides that make up the corner as shown in the crude drawing shown in the 4th picture below. The tank is 21" deep all around and there is ample storage for all your supplies in the stand underneath the fish tank. Unfortunately, there is no lid for this tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You might ask if this place had one that would work or make for you.
Glasscages.com - Home


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Well you don't necessarily need a top for your tank. It helps control evaporation and fish jumping out, but it's not strictly necessary. However, be cautious purchasing aquariums off of CL. They can be a great savings, but make sure you can inspect the tank filled with water before you purchase, to look for any leaks.


----------



## Broden21 (Oct 5, 2010)

do you think it would be a good idea to pick it up either way? and just reseal the tank? you cant beat $75 for a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I personally think resealing a tank is a huge pain in the butt. I would ask him to have it filled up wtih water when you come to pick it up, then drain it before you take it home. I bought my 90 gallon off CL it came just the tank and 5 strips of flourescent tube lighting for like 200$. I thought that was a pretty good deal, when i got to the guys house the tank was empty but he had many other tanks with really exotic fish and shrimp. He actually bread "panda shrimp" which he sold for like 100$ each. I dont have a cover on my 90 gallon and yes water does evaporate at a prety decent rate, like 2.5 gallons a day.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Filter wise I guess depends on what you wasn't in the tank. If you wasn't a hob filter I would probably go with 2 marinelannd emperor 400
Marineland Emperor Bio-Wheel 400 Power Filter - Filters - Power Filters at BigalsOnline
Or 2 of the penguin 350 there a lil cheaper
Marineland Penguin 350B Power Filter - Filters - Power Filters at BigalsOnline
or canister Like a sun sun
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you've never resealed an aquarium before, a 75g is not the aquarium to learn on. Resealing is an art, and it takes a practiced hand to do it properly on a large tank; and that's an awful lot of water to have leak out when you're not at home.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Resealing is a pain . I can reseal tanks but I prefer to pass on tanks that need it , even when given to me for free , because I hate doing it .

I do not have a cover on one of my 30 gals due to my light . It is a T5 HO double bulb strip light that sets on legs and I have to slide it to the back of the tank to open the lid . I have to top it off everyday due to evaporation . I have only lost one fish , never to be found (I think one of my dogs has eaten it) due to jumping out , the rest stay put .


----------

